

Lytro Reduced to Camera Hack - akumpf
http://dof.chaoscollective.org/?view

======
stinky613
Hah! This is neat. I was really blown away by Lytro, but this solution is one
of those things that smacks me in the face as a "why didn't I think of that?"

